# Collet nut sizes (Makita)



## duncan_7253 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi,
I am considering buying a Musclechuck for my Makita rto700c. However, Musclechuck only make chucks for the 3612 and the RP2301FC routers.
Question: Do these routers use different collet nuts? And are either of them compatible with the rto700c?

Regards, and thanks,
Duncan


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Duncan, the Makita 3612 and the RP2301FC routers have 1/2" collets. The Musclechuck threads on to a routers spindle that accepts a 1/2" collet. Your 700c is a 1/4" -3/8" collet. So I guess I know what you will be buying yourself for Christmas.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Duncan.


----------



## duncan_7253 (Nov 19, 2021)

Marco said:


> Duncan, the Makita 3612 and the RP2301FC routers have 1/2" collets. The Musclechuck threads on to a routers spindle that accepts a 1/2" collet. Your 700c is a 1/4" -3/8" collet. So I guess I know what you will be buying yourself for Christmas.


Hi,
Thanks. So which Musclechuck should I get for the 700C? I'm still confused. And yes, looking forward to Christmas... Ha ha


----------



## duncan_7253 (Nov 19, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Duncan.


Thanks mate...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Duncan.


----------



## Asder (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi Duncan, this is the info from the musclechuck compatibility page.


Info:Nut Size Across Flats - 1 1/16 in. RF1101 - type 13

Info:# Of Grooves On Head - 3 | Nut Size Across Flats - 1 in. - RP1800; RP2301FC - type 9

Info:# Of Grooves On Head - 1 | Nut Size Across Flats - 15/16 in. - 3612; 3612C; 3612BR - type 4

If you have a collet already, you'll probably notice that the nut size will probably not match. All these are for 1/2 inch bits I believe. They will have adapters available for the 1/4, but they only work with musclechuck if my understanding is correct. Makita sells your specific collet for $4~$5 on their website, amazon sells the same part for about 12 dollars. I have zero experience in these matters, other more experienced people would be better able to tell you if a hack is possible safely, or just might want to get a router that accepts 1/2 inch shanks.

I am having massive trouble navigating the router compatibility as well, things are not so easy and clear as we would want them to be. The open nut size is how I took the plunge, even though my bosch model is not listed specifically. I wanted to know Bosch 1600 CE, the one listed is Bosch 1600 without a Bosch part number, so can't tell which model they are referring to. One of the Bosch 1600 model accepts a 1/2 inch shank size (12.7mm) and another accepts a 12mm size. The CE version only accepts the 12mm version. So be mindful of these little details if buying a new router.

Hope you find a solution.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

duncan_7253 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks. So which Musclechuck should I get for the 700C? I'm still confused. And yes, looking forward to Christmas... Ha ha


The Musclescuck does not fit the Makita 700c. You will need to have (buy) a router that accepts 1/2" collets so that the Musclechuck will thread on to its spindle. There a 100's of routers that a muscle chuck will thread on to. Buy the router (Merry Christmas) and add the musclechuck.


----------



## OCristo (Jan 3, 2022)

Asder said:


> [...]
> One of the Bosch 1600 model accepts a 1/2 inch shank size (12.7mm) and another accepts a 12mm size. The CE version only accepts the 12mm version. So be mindful of these little details if buying a new router.
> 
> Hope you find a solution.


I have two 1600CE routers. First I purchased locally a plunge base GOF1600CE and half year after I purchased the fixed base GFF1600CE. Same stuff just with different base. Both of them came from factory with four different collets: 1/2 in, 12 mm, 1/4 in and 6 mm.

CE version can come with both versions, at last in some regions.

Regards.


----------

